# Quinn Healthcare increases premiums



## STEINER (29 Nov 2011)

[broken link removed]

no surprise here, as they usually up prices this time of year.  average of 12% from Jan 1st 2012.


----------



## pj111 (29 Nov 2011)

A 35% increase in the last 13 months !

[broken link removed]


----------



## STEINER (30 Nov 2011)

I need to check out my options.  Just onto Quinn there, my Essential Plus no excess plan is jumping from €86 per month to €119 per month, a hike of 39%.  I actually laughed when the girl told me the increase, must have been the shock.


----------



## callybags (30 Nov 2011)

Make sure you are on their "Corporate Plan" which is a lot cheaper.

If not, ask them to switch you over to it.

I did this a couple of years ago and they sent out a refund for the difference.

In your case I presume the monthly payments would decrease.


----------



## STEINER (30 Nov 2011)

thanks, I will check that out.  I am recovering from cancer and I really don't want to downgrade plan or switch and then find out that I've made a mistake regarding coverage or entitlements.


----------



## demoivre (30 Nov 2011)

Use the Health Insurance Comparison section in hia.ie to check for alternative plans.


----------



## callybags (30 Nov 2011)

Sorry to hear about your illness.


Check out this comparison site.

http://www.hia.ie/ci/health-insurance-comparison

You can enter the exact plan you are on and see what benefits you have; then compare with other plans.

From what I can recall the corporate plans are slightly better.


----------



## pj111 (30 Nov 2011)

STEINER said:


> thanks, I will check that out. I am recovering from cancer and I really don't want to downgrade plan or switch and then find out that I've made a mistake regarding coverage or entitlements.


 

Essential Plus no excess is a very good plan. 

There can be limitations on some of the alternative plans, including company plans, which the HIA site does not highlight because it doesn't go into the detail.

Be very clear in the questions that you pose if you are looking to switch within Quinn.

Price increases don't come into force until 1st January.

_Patrick _


----------



## snowyb (30 Nov 2011)

The following plans with Quinn are well worth checking out on HIA website. 1.Company Care Plus   2.Company Care No Excess.  Identical to your present cover all across the board, with extras,cheaper prices.  Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## newmum (1 Dec 2011)

Company Care Choice is another extensive policy with QD, excess of €1 (on out-patient benefits)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Billo (1 Dec 2011)

What do people think of VHI plan PMI 19 11 which I have decided to go with in my confusion ?


----------



## pj111 (2 Dec 2011)

It looks grand assuming that is the cover you want. Compare the table of benefits for each plan -  the actual cover rather than what is on the hia site to ensure that there is no sneaky reduction in cover. You have 14 days. After that VHI won't allow you make any changes.

_Patrick_


----------

